# Truefire Easter Sale



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

Hey - just letting everyone know that there is a Truefire Easter sale where they are rotating , hourly, what is on sale @ 50% off. The sale is on till the end of April 1. 

http://truefire.com/egg-hunt-2013/


----------

